# John deere l 120



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*LOOKING FOR WIRE HARNESS PART NUMBER FOR CLUTCH. TWO BLACK WIRES AND ONE YELLOW THAT PLUG INTO CLUTCH.WHEN PTO IS TURNED ON THE WHOLE CLUTCH ASSY. TURNS AND PULLED THE WIRE HARNESS APART. ALSO THE ENGINE WILL NOT START WITH CLUTCH WIRES DISCONNECTED.I AM NOT SURE HOW THIS SYSTEM WORKS. HERE ARE SOME NUMBERS I FOUND BEHIND THE SEAT L120 BG20252 AND GXL120AO15088



THANKS G.MAN:wave:*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like there might be a difference depending on the serial number. You can look up parts here:

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

The engine should start and run with the clutch disconnected as long as the PTO switch is turned off.


----------

